# Is there any connection to tooth decay in mom and breastfeeding?



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

My firend is tandem nursing and is concerned that her recent tooth problems to tandem nursing and low calcuim caused by nursing. Is there any connection between extended and tandem nursing and tooth decay in the mother???


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

just anectodtally, my sister nursed 6 babies over the course of 12 years and found out recently that her teeth were too loose to fill cavities due to loss of calcium. she also mainlines soda, which adds to the problem.


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know, but I do know that after I have had each child I have needed major teeth whitening, even though I didn't drink tea or coffee or soda during pregnancy...and I have also breastfed, and waited until I was almost completely finished with it before whitening. I think that was the point at which wanting whiter teeth got to me, so breastfeeding may have made it worse.

This time I am taking a lot of extra calcium, in a calcium/magnesium/zinc supplement.


----------

